# Work In Progress- Flounder



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Hand carve.Still got a little work left to do on it before I make a mold of it. Then the plan is to do a variety of styles, soft plastic, 3 piece hard resin swimmer, and resin head/replaceable back section of soft plastic.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Wow that looks great. What are the dimensions?

John


----------



## Seahawk (Oct 3, 2013)

You definitely "got skills". Would love to field test one of the soft plastics out here on Ling Cod for you, hint, hint


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Seahawk said:


> You definitely "got skills". Would love to field test one of the soft plastics out here on Ling Cod for you, hint, hint


I hear ya


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great!!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Got it pretty much finished up and all my material in to make molds. Soon as it's not 20 and snow on ground it's mold time


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Got around to finishing the master of this flounder, and making the mold. I'm happy how it came out. I'll be pouring some soft plastic ones this week sometime, I'll post up pics when the are colored and have eyes etc.
















I'll probably be makin a mold of these 2 next, they aren't done yet, but one menhadenish bait, and a big eye eel.


----------



## firstcatch (Feb 7, 2014)

That is really nice work. What are the dimensions?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Light color one









Cmon COBE season....


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Very Nice Jesse


----------

